# Book collections



## Herpetology (Dec 13, 2019)

heres my small and mighty collection - the New Zealand one is 1 of the first 100 copies




image host


----------



## Rob (Dec 14, 2019)

I posted a few of mine here.


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 14, 2019)

Here's my herp related books I've either collected or had given to me over the years. Some of them are now beginning to become outdated. Makes me feel old.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 14, 2019)

Nero Egernia said:


> Here's my herp related books I've either collected or had given to me over the years. Some of them are now beginning to become outdated. Makes me feel old.



It's a sign that you're on the way to veteran status; be proud


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 23, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> It's a sign that you're on the way to veteran status; be proud



Not quite sure how to take this, but thanks. Although I don't think I'm old enough in that respect.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

Nero Egernia said:


> Not quite sure how to take this, but thanks. Although I don't think I'm old enough in that respect.



I'm curious; considering you are feeling old but also don't feel old enough to qualify, how old are you?


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 24, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> I'm curious; considering you are feeling old but also don't feel old enough to qualify, how old are you?



If you want that curiosity satisfied, you'll have to pm me to get an answer, Sdaji. Please don't take it the wrong way, but I'm not going to post my age on a public forum. Particularly a reptile forum at that. It seems, at least from my observations, that unless you meet the magical age requirement that the general reptile community requires you to be, your word and experiences are irrelevant. I don't fancy being judged by others from a mere number alone.


----------



## Sdaji (Dec 24, 2019)

Nero Egernia said:


> If you want that curiosity satisfied, you'll have to pm me to get an answer, Sdaji. Please don't take it the wrong way, but I'm not going to post my age on a public forum. Particularly a reptile forum at that. It seems, at least from my observations, that unless you meet the magical age requirement that the general reptile community requires you to be, your word and experiences are irrelevant. I don't fancy being judged by others from a mere number alone.



Haha, fair enough. I joined this forum when I was in my mid 20s, people often seemed surprised if they knew me from the forum and then met me face to face, they always expected me to be older. I haven't found people have taken me more or less seriously between them and now at the age of 40. Heh, I cringe to type that number! I find people generally respond well to good pictures (I used to take and post a lot of good ones) and an ability to back up everything you say, regardless of age. Young keepers who aren't idiots get taken seriously, it's just that most of them are little bratty two week genius experts.


----------



## Herpetology (Dec 24, 2019)

Nero Egernia said:


> If you want that curiosity satisfied, you'll have to pm me to get an answer, Sdaji. Please don't take it the wrong way, but I'm not going to post my age on a public forum. Particularly a reptile forum at that. It seems, at least from my observations, that unless you meet the magical age requirement that the general reptile community requires you to be, your word and experiences are irrelevant. I don't fancy being judged by others from a mere number alone.


I know one of the best breeders in aus started when he was 14, and now 22 and his name is known all around!


----------



## Nero Egernia (Dec 27, 2019)

Sdaji said:


> Young keepers who aren't idiots get taken seriously, it's just that most of them are little bratty two week genius experts.



I think we were all like that at some stage, although some of us grow out of it quicker than others. 

It's a shame that reptile keeping appears to be a competition to many. Who's been in the "game" the longest, who's bred the most animals, who has the most morphs or followers, etc. It's kind of sapped some of the joy, in my opinion anyway. Still, I always get a little kick when I see critters out there in the wilderness, or even seeing their captive counterparts. A few weeks ago I visited a breeder's collection, and it was fun seeing the variety and being able to photograph some of them.


----------

